# Ville Valo - Tibor Bozi Photoshoot x8



## Claudia (31 Dez. 2008)




----------



## Tokko (31 Dez. 2008)

Ein schräger Typ.

Dankeschön für die Pics.


----------



## maierchen (1 Jan. 2009)

:thx:für den schmalen Finnen!


----------



## Gismu1704 (22 Apr. 2009)

thanks, tolle pics.


----------



## wintersonne (24 Nov. 2009)

Danke für die Pix!


----------

